# Apache 2.4 https.conf richtig einstellen



## EuroCent (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben aktuell folgendes Problem.

Wir haben auf unserem Server folgende Ordner:
 - framework (hier liegen unsere Klassen und Configs drin)
 - tools (Unsere Tools eben)
 - winauth (Authentifizierungsdatei)

nun soll folgendes geschehen.
In der winauth liegt eine Datei: getRemoteUser.php.
Diese beinhaltet lediglich 2 Zeilen:

```
<?php
session_start();
$_SESSION['REMOTE_USER'] = (isset($_SERVER['REMOTE_USER'])) ? $_SERVER['REMOTE_USER'] : $_SERVER['PHP_REMOTE_USER'];
?>
```

Wenn wir die Authentication auf htdocs machen, funktioniert es...
Machen wir es auf htdocs/winauth und darin mit <FILES *getRemoteUser.php> dann funktioniert dies leider nicht 

Wir haben auch SSIS Auth probiert.
Auch diverse Hilfestellung im Internet brauchten keine Ergebnisse 

Unser Webserver läuft auf Windows Server 2012 falls das Relevant ist.
PHP Version: 7.3.3.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee wie es die Conf aussehen müsste damit Sie auch wirklich greift?
Also wir wollen dass die Authentifizierung nur auf der Datei getRemoteUser.php liegt.

Da die Ordner bzw. deren Dateien auf die Datei zurückgreift. 

Vielen Dank


----------

